# Applying online with AMR



## Fbarba123 (Jul 16, 2010)

For those of you who have applied online, for an open position with AMR.

How long did it take you to hear back? 

Was it a call or email?

Thanks. and happy friday!


----------



## emtstudent04 (Jul 17, 2010)

I applied with AMR back on March 31st for San Diego County. There not hiring what so ever. I called them a few times E mailed them a few times. Then the last time i called them they said there not hiring for the rest of the year. AMR is very difficult to get on with atleast in San Diego they are.


----------



## clibb (Jul 17, 2010)

I did and I got some help from Linuss when I had some questions.
I got an interview with them on Monday. They said there should be around 100 people interviewing.


----------



## reidnez (Jul 17, 2010)

I applied with them in person about 2 months ago. No interviews yet. Note that you'll have to do a written test on the spot, not sure if that's the case online but you should prepare for it either way. It was 50 questions I think, all NREMT stuff.

Apply everywhere and don't get discouraged. I've had 3 interviews so far and another one on Tuesday, so people are at least hiring. Don't forget to apply at hospitals, that's where my interview is on Tuesday.


----------



## Porkchop (Jul 17, 2010)

reidnez said:


> I applied with them in person about 2 months ago. No interviews yet. Note that you'll have to do a written test on the spot, not sure if that's the case online but you should prepare for it either way. It was 50 questions I think, all NREMT stuff.
> 
> Apply everywhere and don't get discouraged. I've had 3 interviews so far and another one on Tuesday, so people are at least hiring. Don't forget to apply at hospitals, that's where my interview is on Tuesday.



What hospital?


----------



## reidnez (Jul 17, 2010)

Sharp


----------



## bryncvp (Jul 17, 2010)

Rookie here.....AMR?? What does that stand for?


----------



## medic417 (Jul 17, 2010)

bryncvp said:


> Rookie here.....AMR?? What does that stand for?



Against Moral Reason
but they claim American Medical Response


----------

